# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Mosque Shooting in New Zealand 27 Dead

## Gator Monroe

Somthing is very wrong with this picture (One of the Shooters is an Australian Britisher ?) ( Long Winded Manifesto ?? ) 27 Dead and one or more other Shooters on run ...

----------

Daily Bread (03-14-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),RMNIXON (03-15-2019),Sheldonna (03-15-2019),Swedgin (03-15-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Heard they live streamed it with a Go Pro.

----------

Gator Monroe (03-14-2019),Madison (03-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Their main concern is that the Bangladesh Cricket team is safe .

----------

Gator Monroe (03-14-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Drudge Report has better coverage

----------


## Gator Monroe

Loos like an AR Pattern & an AKM (No Handgun pics so far )

----------


## Gator Monroe

His Manifesto is rife with Leftist Garbage yet he is a "Trump Supporting" Britisher .

----------


## Gator Monroe

Contrived like the Racist MAGA Attack in Chicago ...

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

Sick, sick, sick.

----------


## Matt

Terrible. Reddit is of course freaking out and screaming it was right wing terror. I'm going to post over here the truth because I've been digging through the shooters sad little manifesto. He wasn't right wing. He wasn't left wing either. He wanted to watch the world burn. He wanted to cause conflict. Nothing more and nothing left. Here's an excerpt:



This guy is chronicling most of it with screen shots before Twitter can take it down: Nick Monroe on Twitter:

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Dave37 (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Montana (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

It was just a matter of time.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),texmaster (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

Part and parcel of living in a big city.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Somthing is not kosher here , and where is second shooter ?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## texmaster

> It was just a matter of time.


Agreed.   And that although honest will not be treated well.   This is turning into another Anders Behring Breivik

----------


## RMNIXON

Watching Breaking News on Fox: 40 Dead and dozens injured.

No matter the truth we can be assured this will be presented as sympathy for Muslims many weeks to come. Expect a lot of grandstanding by certain members of the Congress and other absurdities of collective blame to follow.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

4 suspects, a detailed manifesto, and speculation about attacks in other countries..............


And that is how Fox is presenting the breaking story, I can just imagine the Left Media going nuts over this "terrorist" attack on Islam!  :Sofa:

----------


## Rebel Yell

you guys want to see the go-pro video?

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

ABC news at 3 am says it's 2 mosques and 3 men and one woman in custody in connection to the shooting(s).

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019)

----------


## Rebel Yell

*A link to the vid, caution, graphic content.*

10000000_776384872734713_506695528340258816_n.mp4 - AnonFile

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

> He wasn't right wing. He wasn't left wing either. He wanted to watch the world burn. He wanted to cause conflict. Nothing more and nothing left.




That's the only thing that makes sense if this is not False Flag?

No way this attack would cause sympathy toward getting immigration under control, quite the reverse. The most logical result would be even more political polarization and isolation leading to continued violence. 

Right now there is a former FBI guy on Fox calling this an Act of War effecting all Nations.............. :Geez:

----------


## texmaster

> you guys want to see the go-pro video?


I don't and I encourage my friends here not to watch it.   Don't taint yourself or your soul with that level of evil.

----------

Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

I watched it. I have to see  it for truth. It's bad. He starts out (he has a mix tape with him) with polka music and then British marching music you've heard in movies like The Patriot. Also speed metal of some kind. Guy's wackadoodle, like it's a game and he goes back to the mosque and shoots dead and dying people again, so much it's just gross wasteful. Shoots people on the street. It's awful. Don't watch it if you're not sure you can handle it. I pray for the victims and their families. This was an utterly disgusting act of evil.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Dave37 (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),Sheldonna (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Update at 4 am eastern (US) time.

40 known dead, 20 or more injured.
 @Matt, you getting anything new?

Hey, I know we have some folks in Australia, but don't have a couple people in NZ ?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Out of morbidity, I also watched. The world is a sick place.

Dollars to donuts this guy played tons of violent video games. On his guns he had words and phrases, I caught one that said "this is for _ _ _"

But guns are illegal there, this was impossible...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Daily Bread (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),Sheldonna (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> Out of morbidity, I also watched. The world is a sick place.
> 
> Dollars to donuts this guy played tons of violent video games. On his guns he had words and phrases, I caught one that said "this is for _ _ _"
> 
> But guns are illegal there, this was impossible...


That woman he shot on the street  :Angry20: ...I hope they execute this guy. There's no excuse for any of it. None. Pure evil.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019),Sheldonna (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Live presser in NZ just wrapped.

"41 dead in one location"

Fox news now says death toll at 49.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019)

----------


## Montana



----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Liberty Monkey (03-15-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

I am not going to watch the go pro footage, I watched the Daniel Pearl video and regretted it then recently watched more full abortion videos than any person should ever see.

It's always the innocent that suffer  :Frown:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Gator Monroe (03-15-2019),texmaster (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> 4 suspects, a detailed manifesto, and speculation about attacks in other countries..............
> 
> 
> And that is how Fox is presenting the breaking story, I can just imagine the Left Media going nuts over this "terrorist" attack on Islam!



 But everytime the muslims murder churches or cities full of Christians, “it is just the religious right of muslims to murder infidels”. Media can’t hide it deep or quick enough. Syria and Iraq entire villages of Christians murdered. Indonesia and Egypt the multiple shooters execute Churchgoers down to the last woman and child. Africa more of the same. Couple of French Church shootings by muslims.

Yeah this is an act of evil. But .... after all it is us or them. The muslims won’t and can’t live in a secular society. I am certain islam is evil to the core. 

So now we got the Canada mosque and the New Zealand mosque, is anyone keeping score? If this was a game, the referees would have called it over on the mercy rule a long time ago.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> 


That was painful leftist media. Won’t read the maifesto, but just an excerpt that makes it look like a race issue. muslim is not a race! NZ media is sucking muslim ass, can’t praise them enough. When has islam apologized for its murder? When has islam showed respect or made considerations, in their nations,  to murdered Christians?
 Then as any good mind numbing leftist thought police media will do, straight into the last mass shooting and GUN CONTROL! MORE GUN CONTROL for the plebes.

And how about the police protection of every mosque in NZ? Did France send protection to every Church?

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Conservative Libertarian (03-15-2019),Freewill (03-15-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

They will use this to get the Blue Helmets into our States in the long run .

----------


## Gator Monroe

If pundits don't lean on the Green & Socialist stuff in this crews mindset it will drift into false flag realms .

----------


## Big Bird

I watched the Go Pro video and was not shocked. Apparently Ive been synthesized by all the muslim beheadings and other atrocities that are either and or encouraged or condoned by islam.


 For the record, Im against any form of murder but the muslims called down the thunder that brings out the nuts.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Daily Bread (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

We've become immune to it and the reason is that they are the ones that brought this intolerance on them .Videoed  Beheadings , burning people alive in cages and they want us to reach out to them . I feel bad for these innocents but we at one time were also innocent and they took that away from us . It will never come back .

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),RMNIXON (03-15-2019)

----------


## Freewill

From Drudge: 

hooting erodes nation's reputation for safety, tolerance...
Manifesto resembles Norway mass murderer's text...
FACEBOOK, YOUTUBE, TWITTER struggle to halt spread of video...
'Armed Muslim chased gunmen'...
Erdogan says attack shows growing hostility to Islam...
Ocasio-Cortez hits NRA...
ISIS calls for blood...
Now, the question will be what will this do to law obeying gun owners?  Obviously banning guns doesn't do the trick considering the shootings in Canada and now NZ.  So are we to see, as someone pointed out, the blue hats coming to take our guns legally owned guns away?  Really consider the countries that the last Mosques shooting occurred, both not exactly gun loving.

As for the NRA, the first person who puts the onus on that group needs to be sued for slander, aka AOC.  The NRA needs to stand up to those who lie about them.  I have never seen the NRA once call for violence or call out Muslims or anyone else.  We have guns, we have the right to own guns, so if we are why does the left have such a hard time about a group that teaches gun safety.  Plus, I have never seen, where a NRA member did mass killing.

----------


## Swedgin

Sad.

But, to be expected.

After all, Islam does not have a monopoly on unhinged, terrorist nutcases.

This will only feed the fires of Islamic Terrorists, as they, in return, fan the fires in the hearts of terrorists, such as this man, or men....

It is the HUMAN NATURE Circle of Death......

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),RMNIXON (03-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Growing hostility towards Islam ? They get away with killing innocents for 2 decades and some nut decides to react because of a PC culture that allows Islam  to slap everyone in the face .
Again , I'm sorry for these victims and it wouldn't have ever happened if Islam acted civil in a civilized world . People are on the edge and a lot of those people aren't going to stand by and accept it anymore . 
They pushed the proverbial "button".

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Swedgin (03-15-2019)

----------


## Coolwalker

The Media always has to say _"A Trump Supporting White Supremacist"_ to make it look like this is Trumps fault.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Daily Bread (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Matt (03-15-2019),Swedgin (03-15-2019)

----------


## Freewill

The problem I see with Islam and Western society is that of shared goals.  Islam's goal, at least its preceived goal, is Sharia law, if not a global caliphate.  Which, as far as I can see, will never be the goal of Western society, unless the Muslims take over and dominate.  Islam just doesn't not seem compatible with any ideology other than Islam.  It does not appear that Islam is interested in integrating.  So how in the word will there ever be peace?

----------


## Freewill

Here will be the real outcome: 
Rahm Emanuel Quote. You never let a serious crisis go to waste*.

*
 And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.*
*

----------

Gator Monroe (03-15-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> Terrible. Reddit is of course freaking out and screaming it was right wing terrorism


but no mention of the 35,000 terrorist attacks conducted by moslems in the name of Allah worldwide since 9/11, which represents about 97% of all terrorism worldwide, and is conducted mainly against  moslems and blamed on white people. Like slavery has been.

----------


## Coolwalker

One white man and three others...what are others? Who are the others? What's being hidden now?

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),ruthless terrier (03-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> The Media always has to say _"A Trump Supporting White Supremacist"_ to make it look like this is Trumps fault.


His manifesto  praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose". The left will make a picnic of it.

----------

Dave37 (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Oh here we go.

----------


## Rita Marley

White Supremophobia.

----------

El Guapo (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

and WOW  LOOK HOW FAST they identified this guy and his whole belief system!!    When was the last time they did that when a muslim shot up someplace or ran down a couple dozen people?  beheaded the company secretary??    how 'bout nevah.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Verified account @*StefanMolyneux* 9h9 hours ago                     Follow       Follow @*StefanMolyneux*   Following       Following @*StefanMolyneux*      Unfollow       Unfollow @*StefanMolyneux*      Blocked     Blocked @*StefanMolyneux*      Unblock     Unblock @*StefanMolyneux*      Pending     Pending follow request from @*StefanMolyneux*      Cancel     Cancel your follow request to @*StefanMolyneux* 

         More       




Copy link to TweetEmbed Tweet



The NZ shooter hated Conservatism.

He called himself an “eco-fascist.”

His favourite government was Communist China.

9:54 PM - 14 Mar 2019            


*2,651* Retweets*5,827* Likes

----------


## Calypso Jones

What do  you call 27 dead muslims in New Zealand?












a good start.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),jirqoadai (03-15-2019),nyerattic (03-16-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> *A link to the vid, caution, graphic content.*
> 
> 10000000_776384872734713_506695528340258816_n.mp4 - AnonFile


I watched it and the lemon scented tree on his rearview mirror wasn't appropriate  :Thinking:  are they out of the green ones over there ?

----------


## jirqoadai

Christ Church
no, you can not buy a house

----------


## Matt

> Update at 4 am eastern (US) time.
> 
> 40 known dead, 20 or more injured.
>  @Matt, you getting anything new?
> 
> Hey, I know we have some folks in Australia, but don't have a couple people in NZ ?


Sorry, after Reddit pissed me off last night I stopped paying attention. I dont have anything else.

----------


## Matt

> His manifesto  praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose". The left will make a picnic of it.


That same paragraph more or less said he was a, shitty leader and he hated him though. He liked the media's perception of Trump not necessarily the man himself. The media will certainly spin it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Somthing is very wrong with this picture (One of the Shooters is an Australian Britisher ?) ( Long Winded Manifesto ?? ) 27 Dead and one or more other Shooters on run ...


Conveniently timed (Mueller report?) deep state false flag operation as a distraction?   The Smollet-type mentioning of Trump and Owens?  Making Muslims into victims (instead of the hate mongers and perpetrators, a la Rep. Omar)?  A reference in the shooter's manifesto to America being divided and to our 2nd Amendment issues?  And all of this... just so the incident can be blamed on "right-wing extremist terrorism"?

Yeah.  This incident doesn't smell right.   This was done by leftists so they could blame the right.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Gator Monroe (03-15-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I watched it and the lemon scented tree on his rearview mirror wasn't appropriate  are they out of the green ones over there ?


He was rocking a polka on the way to the slaughter.

Could be @Northern Rivers.

----------

Rebel Yell (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> White Supremophobia.


 Finally. One of the myriad _ophobias_ that's actually _true_. I'm going to start using that one.

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Dave37

Acceleration. By the time the left gets through with it there will be no choice. Not a good future.

----------


## teeceetx

Observation:  The Western World is literally tripping over themselves to decry the murderous rampage in New Zealand, yet I don't recall hearing anything of this magnitude when ISIS was killing THOUSANDS and THOUSANDS across the globe.  I immediately read that the gunmen were WHITE SUPREMACISTS, yet never heard anyone mention that ISIS were ISLAMIST SUPREMACISTS in the decade of their bloody march across the world.

Why is this?  So easy to define these self-described killers as White Supremacists, yet hate speech laws were enacted to prevent people from calling ISIS, alQueda, Taliban, etc. ISLAMIST SUPREMACISTS!  Vilifying Christians is a daily occurrence with Hollywood, politicians, and the media.  Isn't THAT hate speech?

It is indeed a world turned insane.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),RMNIXON (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

Apparently he took a seven year trip around the world with some inheritance money, and was dismayed to find muslim invaders in every far flung corner, everywhere he went.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Rebel Yell (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

A lot of commie facets to his 'white supremacy' credo:

brenton11.jpg

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Gator Monroe (03-15-2019),Rebel Yell (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

A LOT. Like..._mostly._

----------

Gator Monroe (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

Like...where's the white supremacy part? Anyone?   :Thinking:

----------


## jirqoadai

for the well being of the muslims, lets make them go back to their own conquered lands and fix their own shit before allowing them to migrate anywhere else

----------


## Gator Monroe

> He was rocking a polka on the way to the slaughter.
> 
> Could be @Northern Rivers.


Blame Beer & the Chicken Dance ?

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

El Rushbo says Foxsnews is calling him a White Nationalist who had political differences with Trumps policies . And the term Eco Fascist is spreading fast about the perp .

----------


## RMNIXON

> Sad.
> 
> But, to be expected.
> 
> After all, Islam does not have a monopoly on unhinged, terrorist nutcases.
> 
> This will only feed the fires of Islamic Terrorists, as they, in return, fan the fires in the hearts of terrorists, such as this man, or men....
> 
> It is the HUMAN NATURE Circle of Death......



I expect Islamic retaliation Attacks in Australia and in the UK/Europe as soon as they can be planned, and maybe here as well.....

Should we all hold hands and pretend Islamic Terrorism over many decades and countless victims has not happened?

----------

teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

all references to radicalization of New Zealand churches has disappeared.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Apparently he took a seven year trip around the world with some inheritance money, and was dismayed to find muslim invaders in every far flung corner, everywhere he went.


And would you find that kind of "Diversity" in Islamic Countries? Again not a race but a fanatical religion as has been correctly pointed out!

In this morning news I see the UK Londoner's are falling over themselves to embrace the Muslim "Community" as they are culturally linked to Australia.NZ. 

They are toast!  :Sofa:

----------

teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> Sad.
> 
> But, to be expected.
> 
> After all, Islam does not have a monopoly on unhinged, terrorist nutcases.
> 
> This will only feed the fires of Islamic Terrorists, as they, in return, fan the fires in the hearts of terrorists, such as this man, or men....
> 
> It is the HUMAN NATURE Circle of Death......


Balderdash. Muzbots don't perpetrate their evil acts in retaliation for anything. They do it to advance their evil ideology.

This changes nothing.

----------

RMNIXON (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> *And would you find that kind of "Diversity" in Islamic Countries*? Again not a race but a fanatical religion as has been correctly pointed out!
> 
> In this morning news I see the UK Londoner's are falling over themselves to embrace the Muslim "Community" as they are culturally linked to Australia.NZ. 
> 
> They are toast!


There's a simple answer to that:

 Religions other than islam are expressly *banned* in islamic countries.

----------

teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## Sheldonna

> A lot of commie facets to his 'white supremacy' credo:
> 
> Attachment 41270


The "black sun" graphic is a Satanic symbol...




> The *black sun (German: Schwarze Sonne) is a symbol employed in a post-Third Reich context by neo-Nazis and some occult subcultures, such as Satanism.
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sun_(symbol)

----------


## Dave37

Any connection to the third reich's Black Sun will have to be facilitated by the media as he seems to have used anything that would be provocative, if it's true that his objective was to cause the left to over react and provoke the right into armed conflict.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Muslims in New Zealand are sunnis.   It is their goal to exterminate the non muslim.

LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THE JUMP ON THEM!

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## Matt



----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),Sheldonna (03-15-2019)

----------


## Dave37

Two years to civil war is probably the betting time after this incident. I'd say go ahead and do it, get it over, but those kinds of thing never seem to end. Ireland 400 years, Yugoslavia - it's not a country anymore, middle east, well no need to point that one out.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*New Zealand climate minister punched in face* 
  *I normally wouldnt bother to post something like this. But, with the attacks on mosques there and the deaths of so many, it makes me wonder whats going on in that country so far away from us. In checking out the demography on Wiki, it doesnt even mention people of Middle Eastern descent. But, that is not so unusual as it is possible the small Asian population may be the Muslims.*  _Green Party co-leader James Shaw was punched in the face early on Thursday in Wellington, but not seriously injured._  _PM Jacinda Ardern said: "In New Zealand, you just don't expect these things to happen."_  _It is proud of its culture of political openness, and this has raised questions about the accessibility of lawmakers._  _"We have an environment in New Zealand where politicians are accessible, and that's something we should feel proud of," Ms Ardern told reporters._  _"We are after all, here to serve people. But today's events really show we cannot take that for granted."_  _A 47-year-old man was arrested and will appear in court on Friday, police said._  *More* @ https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47565792

----------


## sargentodiaz

*The New Zealand Shooter was not a Conservative*  *That what the Left and leftist-media is going to be screaming about this horrible event – that he was a conservative because of his hate-filled racist manifesto.*  _This man was the personification of evil. Every sane individual believes that. To blame American conservatives for the work of a madman, at this early hour, evinces a sad and reactive state of mind._  _Conservatives believe in the sanctity of life. This monster took the lives of 49 innocent people._  _Conservatives believe that the faithful should have the right to worship in peace. This monster abrogated that right in the most inhuman of ways._  _Conservatives believe in the rule of law. This man broke the ultimate law, the proscription against taking another human life, and he broke it 49 times. This is an amoral mass murderer who every human being with the slightest claim to virtue knows will burn in hell._  _Finally, and at the risk of being accused of politicization, I’ll note that New Zealand isn’t particularly amenable to gun rights and owning a firearm for the purposes of self-defense is strictly prohibited. In a terrorist attack where an individual has this kind of time, concealed carry could have ended this. This isn’t political, however, no more than grounding 737 MAX planes after two crashes is political. It’s a way to prevent or mitigate future disasters._  *Much more* @ https://www.westernjournal.com/ct/cl...-conservative/

----------

Sheldonna (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*And here comes AOC:*  At 1st I thought of saying, “Imagine being told your house of faith isn’t safe anymore.” But I couldn’t say “imagine.” Because of Charleston.Pittsburgh.Sutherland Springs.What good are your thoughts & prayers when they don’t even keep the pews safe?pic.twitter.com/2mSw0azDN8— Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) March 15, 2019

----------


## Swedgin

> Balderdash. Muzbots don't perpetrate their evil acts in retaliation for anything. They do it to advance their evil ideology.
> 
> This changes nothing.


#1.  Legitimate or not, this gives them an "excuse."  Not that thinking people, such as you or I will accept this excuse, but...whatcha want to bet that it will be mentioned, multiple times, by media types, the NEXT time a Muslim Terrorists murders some people?

#2.  We would certainly think that most of the Muslim Crazies have already validated their crazy card, and are displaying it openly.  But, if there are any left, who haven't "come out," then this action may push them to do so....

----------


## El Guapo

I find the 'don't shoot back because they will shoot at us again' argument puzzling.

...and lacking. They're not going away.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

Muzzies use any excuse to kill us kuffirs

The historic justification for the mediaeval Moslem of the Meditteranean, which cumulated i nthe Moorish Invasion of Spain, which Ferdinand V finally stopped and reversed, was the Crusades, which quite frankly doesnt stand  up to examination.  

The Crusades lasted approx 250 years. It consisted of broadly 8 major battles or sieges, and and hand full of skirmishes in which the best estimate was 50,000 killed in total and maybe 50,000 injured. No one was enslaved, and no one was forced converted.

The Moslems Invasion of the Med lasted 750 years, but involved 850 battles during which and estimated 150 MILLION peopel were killed, force converted or enslaved.

Hardly a fair comparision, but muzzies need only the  slightest excuse to start slitting throats.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),nyerattic (03-16-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

islam is a religion of conquest with a stated goal of world domination. This is not a 'radical view' held by 'some muslims'. It is mainstream islam. There are no 'radical' muslims.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),sargentodiaz (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> islam is a religion of conquest with a stated goal of world domination. This is not a 'radical view' held by 'some muslims'. It is mainstream islam. There are no 'radical' muslims.


  No, ive pointed this out before. ISIS were not 'fanatics' or 'radicals' they were just HONEST! The were open about twhat it said in the Koran, whereas other moslems lie to us (tquiyya) and hide th truth about what it says in the Koran (kitman).

There are only three sorts of moslems:

-Jihadist
-open supporters of jihadists
-liars who wont admit the truth

And consider: 

-Only 5% of Germans were Nazis, thats about 2 million germans, and loo kwhat they did
-33% of moslems support jihad against the west, thats 400 MILLION moslems who dont mind there mate slitting your throat.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Big Dummy (03-15-2019),sargentodiaz (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *And here comes AOC:
> 
> * At 1st I thought of saying,* Imagine being told your house of faith isnt safe anymore.*




Yeah, like Jews in the Holy Land or Christians all over the ME..................

Imagine that!  :Geez:

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Dave37 (03-15-2019),Gator Monroe (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

This was a long time coming. ANY group (I'm looking at you, Lefties) who think they can continually attack their chosen opponent with impunity will most certainly face the same type of retribution.

The only real question is, what took so long?

----------

sargentodiaz (03-15-2019),teeceetx (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> This was a long time coming. ANY group (I'm looking at you, Lefties) who think they can continually attack their chosen opponent with impunity will most certainly face the same type of retribution.
> 
> The only real question is, what took so long?


IMO this can’t be called retaliation. The motive is all wrong. He didn’t kill muzzies to kill muzzies. He killed muzzies to get non-muzzies killed by muzzies some more. He also wanted to disarm Americans to make them easier to kill for the muzzies and leftists like him.

----------


## Rita Marley

> IMO this can’t be called retaliation. The motive is all wrong. He didn’t kill muzzies to kill muzzies. He killed muzzies to get non-muzzies killed by muzzies some more. He also wanted to disarm Americans to make them easier to kill for the muzzies and leftists like him.


Motivation isn't the issue. Muzzles have been killing innocents for centuries for all kinds of reasons, with a resurgence of late.

Of course he was crazy. I'm saying, there's lots of crazies out there. Look for more of the same.

----------


## Rita Marley

"His motive appears to be getting revenge on Muslims for attacks they did in Europe."

See @Coolwalker's thread with link to the video.

----------


## Madison

> *A link to the vid, caution, graphic content.*
> 
> 10000000_776384872734713_506695528340258816_n.mp4 - AnonFile


Thanks Rebel Yell ! :Thumbsup20: 
I watch that video. The guy sound like he knows what he`s doing and nice music in car. He wanted to be sure nobody to get up ..but this is only 1 mosque ....only  :Thinking: 

PS Lots of guns with white writings on it!

----------


## Madison

> islam is a religion of conquest with a stated goal of world domination. This is not a 'radical view' held by 'some muslims'. It is mainstream islam. There are no 'radical' muslims.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),nyerattic (03-16-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

49 latest.. 2 mosques 10 minutes between those ... :Wtf20: 
how come so many mosques ??? 
I guess NZ is packed with muzzz   :Geez: ..... boy!



Sooooo wonderful!

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Big Dummy (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

john podesta was in new Zealand last week.  Just sayin'

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12211429

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Madison (03-15-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

> This was a long time coming. ANY group (I'm looking at you, Lefties) who think they can continually attack their chosen opponent with impunity will most certainly face the same type of retribution.
> 
> The only real question is, what took so long?


I tend to wholeheartedly agree with you.  Muslims have been rampaging across the world, killing innocents, almost with impunity.  Churches burned to the ground and their worshipers killed to nearly the last one.  Not a peep out of the Western World, except to make opposition to Muslims HATE SPEECH.

Where the fuck were all these bleeding hearts when Muslims have killed massive numbers of Christians in the Middle East?  Not a fucking word.  No talk about any retribution for hate speech against Christians.  Utter silence.

And where are the churches in Syria, Iraq, Iran, S.A., Yemen, UAE, etc.  The few that may exist are under siege.  You never hear ANYTHING about that.  NOTHING!

Indeed, this is a long time in coming, and I suspect it's just the beginning.  Prog's had better take note, the pent up rage is still building for all you have wrought, and when it becomes too much, it will EXPLODE.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Big Dummy (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

policeES1807_468x369.jpgLovely people...so much hate for such a tiny amount of exposed eyes.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Dave37 (03-16-2019),Madison (03-15-2019)

----------


## Wilson

> 49 latest.. 2 mosques 10 minutes between those ...
> how come so many mosques ??? 
> I guess NZ is packed with muzzz  ..... boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo wonderful!


He hit 2 mosques.    He planned it carefully.    From his "manifesto" - 




Why did you target those people? 

They were an obvious,visible and large group of invaders, from a  culture with higher fertility rates, higher social trust and strong,  robust traditions that seek to occupy my peoples lands and ethnically  replace my own 

people. 

For how long did you plan this attack? 

I begun planning an attack roughly two years in advance and an attack at the location in Christchurch three months in advance. 

Why did you choose this time to attack? 

The best time to attack was yesterday, the next best time is today.  The attack was planned to allow enough time to train, form a plan,  settle my affairs, write down my views, then enact the attack. 

Why did you choose to use firearms? 

I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van.  Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A  ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane  attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the  resources. 

I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse,  the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have  on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of  the world.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

I have 0% feeling for the events.  :Smiley20: 

Maybe this is a start that some western countries are waking up 
about what that sect = islam goal is doing all over in Europe and America...time to wake up and stop to be softies

Shut down mosques and deport them where they belongs = 
Africa and Middle East

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Police protected USA Islam Sharia Law Cities Christians arrested End Times News Update*

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I tend to wholeheartedly agree with you.  Muslims have been rampaging across the world, killing innocents, almost with impunity.  Churches burned to the ground and their worshipers killed to nearly the last one.  Not a peep out of the Western World, except to make opposition to Muslims HATE SPEECH.
> 
> Where the fuck were all these bleeding hearts when Muslims have killed massive numbers of Christians in the Middle East?  Not a fucking word.  No talk about any retribution for hate speech against Christians.  Utter silence.
> 
> And where are the churches in Syria, Iraq, Iran, S.A., Yemen, UAE, etc.  The few that may exist are under siege.  You never hear ANYTHING about that.  NOTHING!
> 
> Indeed, this is a long time in coming, and I suspect it's just the beginning.  Prog's had better take note, the pent up rage is still building for all you have wrought, and when it becomes too much, it will EXPLODE.


I am seeing something @teeceetx  @Rita Marley.  This am when this first hit the news...all media, politicians, other types who are run to for their opinion when something like this happens...were all so.....'this is terrible',  these are 49 innocent people...(my narrow butt), this is terrorism, this is the work of right wing white supremacists, this is trump's fault, etc etc etc.   Nobody asked me.  Nobody asked you.  I'm not even seeing any interview with people in Christchurch other than the media saying, 'Christchurch in Shock'.    yeah.  I bet they are....shock that someone finally had the nerve to strike a blow at terrorists.    

By late midday...I started seeing the very unPC remarks of people like....you...and the posters here.    It was almost like initially we were just feeling out the temperament.  I'm seeing it at weaselzippers too.   Someone said, 'frankly I don't give a damn.'   and you know what.  I don't either.    These muslims brought this crap on themselves.   and no doubt they're gonna retaliate.     If 'westerners' and people who have a desire to live peacefully and their children LIVE, something needs to be done.  Doesn't have to be death to muslims...but they need to be contained.   Restrained, retrained, chained if necessary.  and brained in some cases.

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

Here this shit law...you want that in America ?

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> I am seeing something @teeceetx  @Rita Marley.  This am when this first hit the news...all media, politicians, other types who are run to for their opinion when something like this happens...were all so.....'this is terrible',  these are 49 innocent people...(my narrow butt), this is terrorism, this is the work of right wing white supremacists, this is trump's fault, etc etc etc.   Nobody asked me.  Nobody asked you.  I'm not even seeing any interview with people in Christchurch other than the media saying, 'Christchurch in Shock'.    yeah.  I bet they are....shock that someone finally had the nerve to strike a blow at terrorists.    
> 
> By late midday...I started seeing the very unPC remarks of people like....you...and the posters here.    It was almost like initially we were just feeling out the temperament.  I'm seeing it at weaselzippers too.   Someone said, 'frankly I don't give a damn.'   and you know what.  I don't either.    These muslims brought this crap on themselves.   and no doubt they're gonna retaliate.     If 'westerners' and people who have a desire to live peacefully and their children LIVE, something needs to be done.  Doesn't have to be death to muslims...but they need to be contained.   Restrained, retrained, chained if necessary.  and brained in some cases.


muslims are garbage. You can't live in peace with a people that want to kill you.

----------

Madison (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),texmaster (04-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I am seeing something @teeceetx  @Rita Marley.  This am when this first hit the news...all media, politicians, other types who are run to for their opinion when something like this happens...were all so.....'this is terrible',  these are 49 innocent people...(my narrow butt), this is terrorism, this is the work of right wing white supremacists, this is trump's fault, etc etc etc.   Nobody asked me.  Nobody asked you.  I'm not even seeing any interview with people in Christchurch other than the media saying, 'Christchurch in Shock'.    yeah.  I bet they are....shock that someone finally had the nerve to strike a blow at terrorists.    
> 
> By late midday...I started seeing the very unPC remarks of people like....you...and the posters here.    It was almost like initially we were just feeling out the temperament.  I'm seeing it at weaselzippers too.   Someone said, 'frankly I don't give a damn.'   and you know what.  I don't either.    These muslims brought this crap on themselves.   and no doubt they're gonna retaliate.     If 'westerners' and people who have a desire to live peacefully and their children LIVE, something needs to be done.  Doesn't have to be death to muslims...but they need to be contained.   Restrained, retrained, chained if necessary.  and brained in some cases.


I'm not advocating it, but I'm not advocating for self-destruction either. I just know human nature. Anyone who does would know this was coming. Maybe The Don will send James Taylor to NZ to sing them a song.

Whatever, this has definitely kicked it up a notch. There will be reprisals, or copycats, or more organized attacks...something. This kind of thing will be the spark that kicks off the big show.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm not advocating it, but I'm not advocating for self-destruction either. I just know human nature. Anyone who does would know this was coming. Maybe The Don will send James Taylor to NZ to sing them a song.
> 
> Whatever, this has definitely kicked it up a notch. There will be reprisals, or copycats, or more organized attacks...something. This kind of thing will be the spark that kicks off the big show.


I wouldn't count on the Catholic Church to fight Islam this time around. At least not the anti-christ in the Vatican these days.

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-15-2019),Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> I'm not advocating it, but I'm not advocating for self-destruction either. I just know human nature. Anyone who does would know this was coming. Maybe The Don will send James Taylor to NZ to sing them a song.
> 
> Whatever, this has definitely kicked it up a notch. There will be reprisals, or copycats, or more organized attacks...something. This kind of thing will be the spark that kicks off the *big show*.


Ultimately, there will need to be a "Big Show"

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

Lets examine what we know from the evidence provided so far.............


We know this was not an immigration protest in the normal sense of the word. No expectation that the open Muslim immigration policy would stop in NZ or Australia. The logical consequence would be the exact opposite. Anyone talking about rational Muslim immigration policy will in the future be denounced as racist and terrorist!

Now lets go to the actual words of the suspects, again as much as we know so far............

Nothing about solving the alleged problem and everything about stirring the pot that puts everyone in danger! Does it really matter if these are crazy people or somebody's False Flag puppet? Either way they want collapse of civilized society not a benefit of their action.

So Who benefits?  :Thinking: 

Islam benefits obviously! 

When was that last time the ISIS types got tears in the eye over killing fellow Muslims? To them that is a daily task! Now the global invasion have sympathy they can work on and exploit........

And it cost some 50 Muslims lives, what a bargain!  :Sofa:

----------

Rita Marley (03-15-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> I wouldn't count on the Catholic Church to fight Islam this time around. At least not the anti-christ in the Vatican these days.


I don't like to get into religion too much because I can't hold up my end of the conversation very well, but, the Catholics really do need to reel in the pope a little.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Lets examine what we know from the evidence provided so far.............
> 
> 
> We know this was not an immigration protest in the normal sense of the word. No expectation that the open Muslim immigration policy would stop in NZ or Australia. The logical consequence would be the exact opposite. Anyone talking about rational Muslim immigration policy will in the future be denounced as racist and terrorist!
> 
> Now lets go to the actual words of the suspects, again as much as we know so far............
> 
> Nothing about solving the alleged problem and everything about stirring the pot that puts everyone in danger! Does it really matter if these are crazy people or somebody's False Flag puppet? Either way they want collapse of civilized society not a benefit of their action.
> 
> ...


I don't think they're that smart, and they're a bunch of hotheads. True believers. They'll want payback and more innocents will die. The good guys, it seems, have woke and will be defending their own. No more Mr. Nice Guy.

The biggest surprise is that this happened in NZ of all places. I would've guessed Texas or Alabama.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Was it New Zealand History X or A 21st Century "Romper Stomper"

----------


## Big Dummy

> I don't think they're that smart, and they're a bunch of hotheads. True believers. They'll want payback and more innocents will die. The good guys, it seems, have woke and will be defending their own. No more Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> The biggest surprise is that this happened in NZ of all places. I would've guessed Texas or Alabama.


Texas did it better. They got the violent muzzies first. Two dead muzscums.  That calmed the rest down for awhile.

https://theintercept.com/2016/08/04/fbi-had-undercover-agent-at-scene-of-draw-muhammad-shooting-in-garl

And the Internet toughguy that threatened Pamella Gellar with beheading? He got 28 years. 

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cour...ontest-garland

----------

Rita Marley (03-16-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

Heres what the koran tells moslems:


not to make friendship with Jews and Christians (5:51)
kill the  disbelievers wherever we find them (2:191) 
murder them and treat them  harshly (9:123)
fight and slay the Pagans, seize them, beleaguer  them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (9:5). 

The  Koran demands that they fight the unbelievers, and promises  If there are twenty amongst you, you will vanquish two hundred: if a  hundred, you will vanquish a thousand of them (8:65).

 Allah and his messenger want us to fight the Christians and the Jews  until they pay the Jizya [a penalty tax for the non-Muslims living  under Islamic rules] with willing submission, and feel themselves  subdued (9:29).


 Allah and his messenger announce that it is acceptable to go back on  our promises (treaties) and obligations with Pagans and make war on them  whenever we find ourselves strong enough to do so (9:3). 

"Our God"  tells  us to fight the unbelievers and He will punish them by our hands,  cover them with shame and help us (to victory) over them (9:14).
 The Koran takes away the freedom of belief from all humanity and  relegates those who disbelieve in Islam to hell (5:10), calls them najis  (filthy, untouchable, impure) (9:28),


And on and on. Theres roughly 500 verses of this crap.

If you challenge a moslem, they usual bollox you get is either
a) oh its not meant to be taken literally  (well many moslems do precisely that, inclusing ISIS)
b) you dont speak arabic so you arent reading it right  (I dont need to speak arabic, somone who speaks it far better than me translated it)
c) you are quoting it out of context  (No, im telling you what is says - the meaning is clear)

So the pretence that Islam is a nice harmless 'religion of peace' can be discounted from the oment you open the Koran. But you cant argue with moslems about this, any more than you can argue with lefties, or Scientologists, or Mormon or Branch Davidians. They are brainwashed and impervious tothe truth and logic.

Thus Islam FORCES you to physically oppose them via war. There is no negotiation or compromise with "Kill all until only Islam remains". And that is where it will head to, and the only way this will be settled. And the only nation that might have the ability to do this seems to be the USA. Europe is fucked, because its in the hands of the Global Elite Control Organisation, the EU, and is completely disarmed, and close to a Police State.

----------

Big Dummy (03-16-2019),nyerattic (03-16-2019),Rita Marley (03-16-2019)

----------


## nyerattic

Hmmm, he didn't even give them a chance to hid behind their women and children.

----------

BabyBoomer+ (03-16-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

> I am seeing something @teeceetx  @Rita Marley.  This am when this first hit the news...all media, politicians, other types who are run to for their opinion when something like this happens...were all so.....'this is terrible',  these are 49 innocent people...(my narrow butt), this is terrorism, this is the work of right wing white supremacists, this is trump's fault, etc etc etc.   Nobody asked me.  Nobody asked you.  I'm not even seeing any interview with people in Christchurch other than the media saying, 'Christchurch in Shock'.    yeah.  I bet they are....shock that someone finally had the nerve to strike a blow at terrorists.    
> 
> By late midday...I started seeing the very unPC remarks of people like....you...and the posters here.    It was almost like initially we were just feeling out the temperament.  I'm seeing it at weaselzippers too.   Someone said, 'frankly I don't give a damn.'   and you know what.  I don't either.    These muslims brought this crap on themselves.   and no doubt they're gonna retaliate.     If 'westerners' and people who have a desire to live peacefully and their children LIVE, something needs to be done.  Doesn't have to be death to muslims...but they need to be contained.   Restrained, retrained, chained if necessary.  and brained in some cases.


First of all, I am NOT in support of killing innocent people.  But it's an obvious double standard, given the facts.  Muslims have killed hundreds of thousands in the past 50 years, most recently by ISIS.  The notion that only a small number are "radical", is a lie.  While most will not join in the killings, most tacitly approve of it, and most would welcome Sharia everywhere.

In Syria alone, it is documented that 113,000 civilians were killed - 21,000 were children, in the war there - the seat of ISIS!   Where is the outrage for THAT?  In Iraq, the count is 19,000 civilians. 

Where are the demonstrations against the hundreds of thousands killed by ISIS and Islamist groups the world over?  Muslims kill innocents with impunity, and have the support of many in the non-Muslim West!!  Think about that!  A COUPLE of White Supremacists kill, and suddenly ALL Whites have blood on their hands!!  WTF kind of insanity is this?  Well, I'll tell you.  Until people are marching in the streets EVERY TIME a Muslim kills in the name of Islam, there will be no change.  But the day of reckoning is coming, and when it does, it will be bloody.  Islam is the religion of violence and chaos.

By extension, this march to Communism by the prog's, is going to one day soon, be met with equal or greater resistance, and it too will not be pretty.  You can poke someone in the eye only so long before they stop you.  And that time is fast approaching.

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2019),Rita Marley (03-16-2019)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> First of all, I am NOT in support of killing innocent people.  But it's an obvious double standard, given the facts.  Muslims have killed hundreds of thousands in the past 50 years, most recently by ISIS.


Its been estimated that in 1400 years Islam has killed, enslaved and force converted ONE BILLION humans.

Consider:
Moslem Invasion of Medditteranean : 150 million killed, enslaved, force converted
Moslem Invasion of India: 50 million K,E,FC

Thats 200 million and weve barely scratched the surface.

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2019),teeceetx (03-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Its been estimated that in 1400 years Islam has killed, enslaved and force converted ONE BILLION humans.
> 
> Consider:
> Moslem Invasion of Medditteranean : 150 million killed, enslaved, force converted
> Moslem Invasion of India: 50 million K,E,FC
> 
> Thats 200 million and weve barely scratched the surface.


Yet Folks in English Speaking Countries are  being disarmed at an alarming rate

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2019)

----------


## Dave37

Looks like Australia is going the censorship route now, because of the shooting, banning web sites like Zerohedge, 4chan, 8chan and purportedly others. Gun confiscation, censorship and it's all for your own good. You can trust the government - to take away your freedoms.

----------

